# software similar to bonzi buddy, w/o spyware



## tjay73 (Jun 26, 2006)

is there anything out there that is like bonzi buddy that doesnt have spyware? thx


----------



## tjay73 (Jun 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

not that i know of. even though i like to google. could not find anything along those lines. besides any program like 'bonzi buddy' would probably come with spyware also.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What capability do you really need?


----------



## tjay73 (Jun 26, 2006)

The animation, the speech recognition, the function where I can type something in and it will say it, etc..


----------

